
Instagram Lite Offers Photo Sharing on Android for 1/55th the App Size - anastalaz
https://petapixel.com/2018/06/28/instagram-lite-offers-photo-sharing-on-android-for-1-55th-the-app-size/
======
kup0
At such a small size, is it just a web view?

